# Xו X כל



## airelibre

Is there any point to this kind of phrase, (such as כל עם ועם), does it have a different sense to כל עם or כל העמים?


----------



## amikama

The difference between כל עם ועם and כל עם is mainly stylistic, and also that the former emphasizes the "everyness" of the phrase.
כל עם ועם = every one of the nations
כל עם = every nation

כל העמים = all the nations (not necessarily every one of them individually).


----------



## origumi

As amikama said. Like each and every.


----------



## hadronic

Is this construction only used with עם, or can we say כל כלב וכלב ?


----------



## Drink

This reminds me of the English expression "everyone and his brother".


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> Is this construction only used with עם, or can we say כל כלב וכלב ?


עם is just an example. You can use this construction with any noun.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> This reminds me of the English expression "everyone and his brother".


That would translate to כל העולם ואשתו. It belongs to a totally different language stratum.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> That would translate to כל העולם ואשתו. It belongs to a totally different language stratum.



But to me the logic behind the phrases seems similar.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> Is there any point to this kind of phrase, (such as כל עם ועם), does it have a different sense to כל עם or כל העמים?


Historically, X X and also X *ו* X are Biblical while X *ו* X *כל* is Mishnaic. See for example איש איש and איש ואיש, then כל אחד ואחד. The latter appears also in מגילת הנחושת, the Copper Scroll found in the Judea desert.


----------

